# Understanding iLok



## tsk (Sep 22, 2022)

I had to get my first purchase that uses iLok, having avoided it until now.

iLok is so confusing. I've searched and searched their FAQs but it simply doesn't explain it well. Is my understanding below correct?

- Software that uses iLok has to be activated in the iLok License Manager, which is a program installed on your computer

- You can activate your license to the software either to: a) your computer, b) a USB dongle, or c) the iLok cloud (options depend on publisher choice)

- If you activate your license to your computer, then to move that license to another computer, you first have to deactivate the license on the old computer (which if it's broken you can't do, so good luck with that)

- You need to be connected to the internet in ANY of the 3 cases above?!?! Or just for iLok cloud? How is this not answered in the FAQs?!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 22, 2022)

For machine activations, if you no longer have access to that machine, you need to contact the library/plugin developer and have them reset/clear your activations. Annoying, but that's the cost you pay for not having to deal with a dongle.

iLok Cloud requires a continuous internet connection, obviously.

For purchased licenses:

Machine licenses require an internet connection for the initial authorization only

Dongle requires no internet connection.

For subscriptions, machine & dongle licenses will require a periodic refresh over the internet.


----------



## tsk (Sep 22, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> For machine activations, if you no longer have access to that machine, you need to contact the library/plugin developer and have them reset/clear your activations. Annoying, but that's the cost you pay for not having to deal with a dongle.
> 
> iLok Cloud requires a continuous internet connection, obviously.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Ok, sounds like my understanding wasn't too far off. I think I'll go with machine activation then.. Not sure how I like the idea of constantly having to be on the internet!


----------



## Sophus (Sep 23, 2022)

I would guess a dongle is less problematic because when the dongle dies you can get a replacement for a repair fee (or you subscribe for iLok support beforehand). If your hard drive dies your machine license is toast and you depend on the goodwill of the company to give you a replacement license which probably costs them a fee, too.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Dongle requires no internet connection.


I believe that an internet connection is required in order to transfer a license to a dongle. After that, no internet connection is required until you want to transfer it somewhere else.


----------



## tsk (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. I don't want to invest in Dongles or subscriptions because I don't want to support that industry. In my opinion, if I buy a piece of software that should be it. I shouldn't have to buy dongles, additional subscriptions or keep my computer connected to the internet so it can send data to someone's server. At the moment I only have one plugin which uses iLok, and I'm planning to do my best to keep it to only this one.


----------



## zwhita (Sep 23, 2022)

I've never been able to determine if you upgrade part of your machine license registered computer, will the license remain intact or does it qualify as a new machine? Specifically, I want to move the OS HDD over to M.2 SSD, but am not sure if this will change the machine license ID.


----------



## Ed Wine (Sep 23, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I've never been able to determine if you upgrade part of your machine license registered computer, will the license remain intact or does it qualify as a new machine? Specifically, I want to move the OS HDD over to M.2 SSD, but am not sure if this will change the machine license ID.


I changed all my drives without a problem. I believe the machine ID is to do with the motherboard. Anyhow, changing OS drives is problem free.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 23, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> I changed all my drives without a problem. I believe the machine ID is to do with the motherboard. Anyhow, changing OS drives is problem free.


I can assure you that merely updating the iLok license manager software is enough to screw your Machine registrations. This has happened to me twice now. Machine ID is indeed connected to your motherboard but that doesn't stop iLok from seeing the same ID as a new computer when it feels like it.


----------



## Ed Wine (Sep 23, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I can assure you that merely updating the iLok license manager software is enough to screw your Machine registrations. This has happened to me twice now. Machine ID is indeed connected to your motherboard but that doesn't stop iLok from seeing the same ID as a new computer when it feels like it.


Happen to you: didn't happen to me.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 23, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> Happen to you: didn't happen to me.


huh. Ok. I haven't died of tuberculosis either but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 23, 2022)

tsk said:


> Thank you. Ok, sounds like my understanding wasn't too far off. I think I'll go with machine activation then.. Not sure how I like the idea of constantly having to be on the internet!


Your understanding is really good. Two things (in my opinion):

Invest in the dongle; it's the most convenient solution unless you travel a lot and are paranoid about thieves.

Get ZDT. It covers loss and theft. And, it gets you back in no time when the dongle breaks. I've been using Ilok for nearly two decades and never had a hardware failure. But then, it's hardware, and it can fail. Okay maybe ZDT is a little too much for only one license, I still wanted to make sure that you know that option.


----------



## SergeD (Sep 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> iLok Cloud requires a continuous internet connection, obviously.


So if I buy a VSL product having an iLock cloud activation, my computer will have to remain connected every time I use the library?


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 24, 2022)

SergeD said:


> So if I buy a VSL product having an iLock cloud activation, my computer will have to remain connected every time I use the library?


That is correct.






https://www.ilok.com/#!faq


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 24, 2022)

I've also never had an issue with Ilok over the past 10+ years. I've seen threads where people have, but I've always found it incredibly stable. Windows seems to be more prone to Ilok issues (?)

Ilok Cloud also seems to have had a few hiccups over the years where there were several day-long server outages that are OS agnostic, so I opt to avoid working with Ilok Cloud. It also is apparently quite aggressive checking that you're online which seems to bug some people.

I always check with a developer to see if they provide more than one license if it isn't in their FAQ. If they don't offer two licenses I typically don't buy from them.

Other than that Ilok doesn't bother me at all. Actually the opposite, if I need to replace a machine Ilok makes life easier than pretty much anything else...


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 24, 2022)

SergeD said:


> So if I buy a VSL product having an iLock cloud activation, my computer will have to remain connected every time I use the library?


I'm an older dude but I'm not at all understanding the problem with internet connection in 2022. It shouldn't have to say you need it in the FAQs because it also doesn't say you need electricity. If you aren't connected, then you aren't delivering any of your compositions or downloading your libraries or listening/viewing any content on YouTube or otherwise. Why the issue with internet? Do you have an iPhone or Android or some other reasonable facsimile? 100% connection. The media business is 100% internet driven at this point, there's no one to mail a CD to. My garage door opener and security system are connected to the internet and so are my Christmas lights each year, so I have app control. I think it's time to at least strike that issue off of the iLok grump list.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 24, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I've also never had an issue with Ilok over the past 10+ years. I've seen threads where people have, but I've always found it incredibly stable. Windows seems to be more prone to Ilok issues (?)
> 
> Ilok Cloud also seems to have had a few hiccups over the years where there were several day-long server outages that are OS agnostic, so I opt to avoid working with Ilok Cloud. It also is apparently quite aggressive checking that you're online which seems to bug some people.
> 
> ...


Yep, 100% agree. Let's not forget that under iLok, we have multiple Cubase and other installations now, unlike the Steinberg Key disaster where I had to buy Cubase pro twice, for desktop and laptop. iLok is a joy. My grump is with the remaining few providers that require the USB dongle.
*LIKE LEXICON.*


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 24, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I'm an older dude but I'm not at all understanding the problem with internet connection in 2022. It shouldn't have to say you need it in the FAQs because it also doesn't say you need electricity. If you aren't connected, then you aren't delivering any of your compositions or downloading your libraries or listening/viewing any content on YouTube or otherwise. Why the issue with internet? Do you have an iPhone or Android or some other reasonable facsimile? 100% connection. The media business is 100% internet driven at this point, there's no one to mail a CD to. My garage door opener and security system are connected to the internet and so are my Christmas lights each year, so I have app control. I think it's time to at least strike that issue off of the iLok grump list.


It's fairly common for computers used for music production to be disconnected. With some setups you can get less audio latency if networking is switched off, plus it's one less piece of hardware with a driver running, so more stability.

I think it's much less of an issue nowadays, but old habits die hard.


----------



## SergeD (Sep 24, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I think it's time to at least strike that issue off of the iLok grump list.


That was only a question, no need to stress about it 

By the way the car you love is horrible.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 24, 2022)

SergeD said:


> That was only a question, no need to stress about it
> 
> By the way the car you love is horrible.


You got me.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 25, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I'm an older dude but I'm not at all understanding the problem with internet connection in 2022. It shouldn't have to say you need it in the FAQs because it also doesn't say you need electricity. If you aren't connected, then you aren't delivering any of your compositions or downloading your libraries or listening/viewing any content on YouTube or otherwise. Why the issue with internet? Do you have an iPhone or Android or some other reasonable facsimile? 100% connection. The media business is 100% internet driven at this point, there's no one to mail a CD to. My garage door opener and security system are connected to the internet and so are my Christmas lights each year, so I have app control. I think it's time to at least strike that issue off of the iLok grump list.


I think its not a good idea to have internet running all the time in the background on your project machines, while working on a project. 

we have fallen into a habit of leaving it on, and have grown lazy to that fact, relying on software security, 

I have a net work card that is live all the time, if i am utubing or updating, Amazon, ebay, Reverb. i just plug the cables in, after i have finished i unplug them, as i find there is no point especially if what you are doing does not require internet. cell phones are a different matter.

If library's and plugins, software can not work with out an internet connection that is simply sad because what these developers are saying is that your internet must be bullet proof because if it fails you cant boot up or your project becomes a smashed egg until you get your network up and running, and you hope someone did not cut the cable from the street leading to you apartment because that can mean days before your internet is up and running again.

Ilok dongle is certainly the way to go because it does not matter what you do to your machine you will still be able to boot up your software that uses ilok with out internet connection 

I am not an internet basher but i do think we are being pushed to rely on internet far to much


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 25, 2022)

novaburst said:


> I think its not a good idea to have internet running all the time in the background on your project machines, while working on a project.
> 
> we have fallen into a habit of leaving it on, and have grown lazy to that fact, relying on software security,
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that strategy if that works for you. Peace of mind goes a long way to help with creativity. This discussion made me realize everyone has a different situation for access as well. Our lines are buried, no one can cut them, but that’s not everyone’s scenario. Funny, you could walk up to the side of my house and flip off the main circuit breaker though! 😊


----------



## tsk (Sep 28, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I've also never had an issue with Ilok over the past 10+ years. I've seen threads where people have, but I've always found it incredibly stable. Windows seems to be more prone to Ilok issues (?)
> 
> Ilok Cloud also seems to have had a few hiccups over the years where there were several day-long server outages that are OS agnostic, so I opt to avoid working with Ilok Cloud. It also is apparently quite aggressive checking that you're online which seems to bug some people.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your input. I'm glad my understanding is good.

I checked the product I bought and it says 2 ilok activations are included so I guess if some disaster happens with the first one, maybe I will then take out the ZDT ilok coverage or use cloud or dongle activation on the next (last activation) instead of machine activation...


----------



## seadragon (Dec 3, 2022)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I‘d post here as I also am trying to understand iLok better.

I just bought a bunch of EastWest libraries and picked up a dongle and activated ZDT for $30/yr. I also turned on the TLC option. But I’m trying to understand what the logic is in having to toggle this TLC function on manually when it is no extra charge? And why the need to manually refresh it every 90 days? Why would they not just have TLC on for all ZDT subscribers? Wouldn’t everyone want it if subscribed? I just don’t get it.


----------

